# BAC water



## snake (Jul 17, 2018)

Anyone have a peptide company that also offers BAC water to reconstitute? Any coupon codes would be nice too. I don't see it at Peptide Pros.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 17, 2018)

I looked on pp. It's under dilutents

https://www.peptidepros.net/product/30-ml-bacteriostatic-water/

Otherwise, I'm not sure about anywhere else besides medical sites.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 21, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Very fast and reliable.




yep always buy mine from there


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 22, 2018)

So it’s gonna be a fuk fest with me momma this weekend then huh?


----------



## Thaistick (Jul 22, 2018)

I paid $2.99 per 30ml vial last time I bought at Mountainsidemedical. Now they're ridiculously high too. I'm glad I bought ten then. I looked into it, there's a nationwide shortage, even hospitals are picking and choosing which medications to mix with it. If possible they are using sodium chloride. If this shortage lasts long enough I'll just make my own.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 23, 2018)

use inj. vit B6/12...??


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 25, 2018)

He actually asked for a peptide site that offers bac water. not just bac water site......


----------



## Jin (Jul 25, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> He actually asked for a peptide site that offers bac water. not just bac water site......



Add something of value of STFU.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 5, 2018)

Yep, I use bacteriostaticwaterdotcom too. (For pins as well). They are quick and reliable.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 5, 2018)

My last order from Empower came with their own branded bacteriostatic water.  I guess they have the means to manufacture their own during this shortage.  All my previous orders came with third party branded water.


----------

